# Hilfe! Newbie verzweifelt!



## Laura (11. Okt 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Auf der suche nach einem schönen Menü habe ich im Netz dieses Script für ein kreisendes Menü gefunden:


```
[color=orange]
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">

<HTML>
<HEAD> 
  <TITLE>Java09</TITLE>
  <SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">

var r = 150;        // radius
var pi = Math.PI;   // pi
var a=-1;           // Startwinkel
var breite, hoehe;
var Bildbreite=140, Bildhoehe=80;

function abfrage ()
{
  if (navigator.appName=='Netscape' && navigator.appVersion.charAt(0)>='4')
     {
       breite=screen.width;
       hoehe=window.innerHeight;
       window.document.logo.left=breite/2-Bildbreite/2;
       window.document.logo.top=hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2;
       window.setTimeout ('rotation_nc()', 20);
     }
  if (navigator.appName=='Microsoft Internet Explorer' && navigator.appVersion.charAt(0)>='4')
     {
       breite=screen.width;
       hoehe=screen.height;
       logo.style.left=breite/2-Bildbreite/2;
       logo.style.top=hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2;
      window.setTimeout ('rotation_ie()', 20);
     }
}


function rotation_nc ()
{
  a++;
  window.document.neu.left=(r * Math.cos(a*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2;
  window.document.neu.top=(r * Math.sin(a*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2;
  window.document.impressum.left=(r * Math.cos((a+120)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2;
  window.document.impressum.top=(r * Math.sin((a+120)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2;
  window.document.feedback.left=(r * Math.cos((a+240)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2;
  window.document.feedback.top=(r * Math.sin((a+240)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2;
  window.setTimeout ('rotation_nc()', 75);
}
function rotation_ie ()
{
  a++;
  neu.style.left=(r * Math.cos(a*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2;
  neu.style.top=(r * Math.sin(a*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2;
  impressum.style.left=(r * Math.cos((a+120)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2;
  impressum.style.top=(r * Math.sin((a+120)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2;
  feedback.style.left=(r * Math.cos((a+240)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2;
  feedback.style.top=(r * Math.sin((a+240)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2;
        
  window.setTimeout ('rotation_ie()', 75);
}



  </SCRIPT>
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR="#f5e287" BACKGROUND="bg.gif" onload="abfrage()">



<DIV ID="neu" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px">[url="java06.htm"]Link 1[/url] </DIV><DIV ID="impressum" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px">[url="java07.htm"]Link 2[/url] </DIV><DIV ID="feedback" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px">[url="java08.htm"]Link 3[/url] </DIV><DIV ID="logo" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px"></DIV></P>



<CENTER><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE="+1">Hier fliegen die Links!</FONT></CENTER></P>



<CENTER><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE="+1">Kopieren Sie den Quelltext
und passen Sie ihn nach

Ihren W&nschen an. Sie k&nnen diese Seite

komplett unter Workshop 49 downloaden.</FONT></CENTER>

</BODY>
</HTML>
```
[/color]


Meine dumme Frage ist jetzt: Ich möchte 2 weitere Links einfügen. Wie geht das? Ich habe schon ein bisschen rumprobiert, aber nichts hat gefunzt.


----------



## foobar (11. Okt 2004)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## Manfred (11. Okt 2004)

So gehts

 
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN"> 


```
<HTML> 
<HEAD> 
  <TITLE>Java09</TITLE> 
  <SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> 

var r = 150;        // radius 
var pi = Math.PI;   // pi 
var a=-1;           // Startwinkel 
var breite, hoehe; 
var Bildbreite=140, Bildhoehe=80; 

function abfrage () 
{ 
  if (navigator.appName=='Netscape' && navigator.appVersion.charAt(0)>='4') 
     { 
       breite=screen.width; 
       hoehe=window.innerHeight; 
       window.document.logo.left=breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
       window.document.logo.top=hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2; 
       window.setTimeout ('rotation_nc()', 20); 
     } 
  if (navigator.appName=='Microsoft Internet Explorer' && navigator.appVersion.charAt(0)>='4') 
     { 
       breite=screen.width; 
       hoehe=screen.height; 
       logo.style.left=breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
       logo.style.top=hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2; 
      window.setTimeout ('rotation_ie()', 20); 
     } 
} 


function rotation_nc () 
{ 
  a++; 
  window.document.neu.left=(r * Math.cos(a*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
  window.document.neu.top=(r * Math.sin(a*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2; 
  window.document.impressum.left=(r * Math.cos((a+120)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
  window.document.impressum.top=(r * Math.sin((a+120)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2; 
  
  window.document.neuerID.left=(r * Math.cos((a+150)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
  window.document.neuerID.top=(r * Math.sin((a+150)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2; 
  
  window.document.feedback.left=(r * Math.cos((a+240)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
  window.document.feedback.top=(r * Math.sin((a+240)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2; 
  window.setTimeout ('rotation_nc()', 75); 
} 
function rotation_ie () 
{ 
  a++; 
  neu.style.left=(r * Math.cos(a*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
  neu.style.top=(r * Math.sin(a*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2; 
  impressum.style.left=(r * Math.cos((a+120)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
  impressum.style.top=(r * Math.sin((a+120)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2; 
  
  neuerID.style.left=(r * Math.cos((a+150)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
  neuerID.style.top=(r * Math.sin((a+150)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2;
  
  feedback.style.left=(r * Math.cos((a+240)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
  feedback.style.top=(r * Math.sin((a+240)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2; 
        
  window.setTimeout ('rotation_ie()', 75); 
} 



  </SCRIPT> 
</HEAD> 
<BODY BGCOLOR="#f5e287" BACKGROUND="bg.gif" onload="abfrage()"> 



<DIV ID="neu" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px">[url="java06.htm"]Link 1[/url] </DIV><DIV ID="impressum" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px">[url="java07.htm"]Link 2[/url] </DIV><DIV ID="feedback" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px">[url="neuerLink.htm"]neuer Link[/url] </DIV><DIV ID="neuerID" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px">[url="java08.htm"]Link 3[/url] </DIV><DIV ID="logo" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px"></DIV></P> 



<CENTER><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE="+1">Hier fliegen die Links!</FONT></CENTER></P> 



<CENTER><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE="+1">Kopieren Sie den Quelltext 
und passen Sie ihn nach
 
Ihren W&nschen an. Sie k&nnen diese Seite
 
komplett unter Workshop 49 downloaden.</FONT></CENTER> 

</BODY> 
</HTML>
```

Jedoch musst du in den Zeilen


```
window.document.neuerID.left=(r * Math.cos((a+150)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
  window.document.neuerID.top=(r * Math.sin((a+150)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2;
```

und


```
neuerID.style.left=(r * Math.cos((a+150)*(pi/180))) + breite/2-Bildbreite/2; 
  neuerID.style.top=(r * Math.sin((a+150)*(pi/180))) + hoehe/2-Bildhoehe/2;
```


bessere Werte für 150 nehmen, den Winkel halt!

Und das hier auch noch einfügen


```
HREF="neuerLink.htm">neuer Link</A> </DIV><DIV ID="neuerID" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px"><A
```


----------



## foobar (11. Okt 2004)

```
<DIV ID="neu" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px">[url="java06.htm"]Link 1[/url] </DIV><DIV ID="impressum" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px">[url="java07.htm"]Link 2[/url] </DIV><DIV ID="feedback" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px">[url="java08.htm"]Link 3[/url] </DIV><DIV ID="logo" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px"></DIV>
[url="java09.htm"]Link 4[/url] </DIV><DIV ID="logo2" STYLE="position: absolute; left:-100px; top:-100px"></DIV>
</P>
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Okt 2004)

Bitte Boardregeln beachten und für jeden neuen Thread einen Aussage kräftigen Titel verwenden!
Wer soll denn etwas mit "_Hilfe! Newbie verzweifelt!_" anfangen können?

@Mods: Bitte mal den Titel anpassen.


----------



## Laura (11. Okt 2004)

Nein, funzt nicht! Der 4. Link steht dann fest oben links!


----------



## Manfred (11. Okt 2004)

der von mir gepostete Code funktioniert!!

Nur sind die Links nicht symmetrisch angeordnet!


Die unten angeführten Codeausschnitte sind schon enthalten! Die sind nur zur erklärung was verändert werden muss angegeben, also nicht nochmal einfügen!


----------



## Laura (11. Okt 2004)

Sry, hatte was übersehen!

Danke für die Hilfe! Alles funzt jetzt


----------

